# 250 posts



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

Let me into the lounge so I can learn all the secrets to running a profitable business in 2012.

Don't hold back tell me everything


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

express said:


> Let me into the lounge so I can learn all the secrets to running a profitable business in 2012.
> 
> Don't hold back tell me everything


You can only let yourself in... keep posting

Once you do get in you are sworn to secrecy

What happen in the lounge stay in the lounge :thumbsup:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

You don't want to go in there right now, it is dirty. We had a big party in there last night. The next person to make it in has to
Clean it.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

At the rate you're going now, the internet may be full before you get in....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Airgap said:


> At the rate you're going now, the internet may be full before you get in....


 And I thought it would be Pr0n.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

express said:


> Let me into the lounge so I can learn all the secrets to running a profitable business in 2012.
> 
> Don't hold back tell me everything


 





Ha ha ha......those of us in there also want to know the secrets of running a profitable business.......:laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Here's the secret...




Buy low, sell high, cash only.

Now, you gotta figure out the rest.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Then you have to figure out how to get a certain person in here to pay his share of last nights pizza bill. I wont mention any names but his truck says Connor.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I wonder who picked up the tip I left on the bar. . . . .


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

. . . . . . .


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> I wonder who picked up the tip I left on the bar. . . . .



I dunno, but you shouldn't give a bris at a bar. Who knew, Widdershins; plumber, cat lover and mohel.

I guess your favorite drain machine is the My-Tanakh.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I wonder who picked up the tip I left on the bar. . . . .


Sorry Wid... PC did a phenomenal job as our hostess (and was looking mighty fine, I might add!) 

But she gave 15% service, NOT 35% service!!!

I still left her a fin... (albeit Canadian currency ) for her troubles!

:laughing: :jester: :laughing: :jester:

J/K PC! Don't kill me!

Haha!

I know Kung Fu!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

U666A said:


> Sorry Wid... PC did a phenomenal job as our hostess (and was looking mighty fine, I might add!)
> 
> But she gave 15% service, NOT 35% service!!!


No, only you received 15% service, everybody else was much better taken care of.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I heard Mississippiplum could dance but wasn't expecting to see him on the tables. :laughing: woot woot!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OK...just this once you get a peek into the Biz Bar...


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I have over double your post and I still can't get in :laughing:


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Years of service should account for something as well. I took a huge leave of absence from here cuz I was way too busy learning a lot about business.
Just cuz we don't leave ridiculous comments to absolutely every post. 
I dunno - just sayin.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I'm starting my own lounge and there's no Canadians or Yankees allowed !!! Only good ole boys from south of the mason dixie line !! We have moonshine and play with our guns all day!!! What a lounge!!!!!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I'm starting my own lounge and there's no Canadians or Yankees allowed !!! Only good ole boys from south of the mason dixie line !! We have moonshine and play with our guns all day!!! What a lounge!!!!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=099vfGnl_mo


Not bad. Lol!!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Not bad. Lol!!


 
Thats Widdershins on the far right. :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Thats Widdershins on the far right. :laughing:


That's funny as hell!!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

highpoint said:


> Years of service should account for something as well. I took a huge leave of absence from here cuz I was way too busy learning a lot about business.
> Just cuz we don't leave ridiculous comments to absolutely every post.
> I dunno - just sayin.


House rules states 500 post requirement for the lounge. This allowes for discreet discussion away from non professionals.
The rule applies to everybody in the forum, no exceptions.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

mpsllc said:


> House rules states 500 post requirement for the lounge. This allowes for discreet discussion away from non professionals.
> The rule applies to everybody in the forum, no exceptions.


 
I think it takes 750 posts now.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I stand corrected, thx for the heads up.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Well im at 122.
Bear with me. 750 in no time.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Just type "LOL" and "Me Too!" a couple of times in every active thread, make regular disparaging remarks about Home Depot and Lowes and you'll be there before Friday.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

LOL:laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> Just type "LOL" and "Me Too!" a couple of times in every active thread, make regular disparaging remarks about Home Depot and Lowes and you'll be there before Friday.


Couldn't have said it better myself, Chris!

Well played sir!

Lol, me too!

I know Kung Fu!


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Lol

We don't have a lowest but we have a home cheapo - hate it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> I think it takes 750 posts now.


Well I have 836 post so where's the door to the lounge!!!?????


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I found out the changed it from 500 the hard way. I got all excited when I hit 500 and went to the door and the Bouncer was like you still ain't getting in. I felt like I was in a scene from Night at the Roxbury


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I'm starting my own lounge and there's no Canadians or Yankees allowed !!! Only good ole boys from south of the mason dixie line !! We have moonshine and play with our guns all day!!! What a lounge!!!!!


Oh the In-Bred Lounge? :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Well I have 836 post so where's the door to the lounge!!!?????


Click http://www.plumbingzone.com/ and scroll down you'll see it near the bottom...


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Oh the In-Bred Lounge? :laughing:


Yankee remark hit a nerve. :blink:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> You don't want to go in there right now, it is dirty. We had a big party in there last night. The next person to make it in has to
> Clean it.


Titan what the hell was in them mason jars you were giving me to drink?
Who was that pole dancer and what did I do with her?:blink:
My wife is mad at me today... :whistling2:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Titan what the hell was in them mason jars you were giving me to drink?
> Who was that pole dancer and what did I do with her?:blink:
> My wife is mad at me today... :whistling2:


You still have a wife after that?


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Lend me some posts redwood


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

highpoint said:


> Lend me some posts redwood


You cant afford reds interest rates.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> I think it takes 750 posts now.


 





I think they're getting ready to raise it again.......:laughing: Oh and you have to take a plumbing exam!!!...:blink:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Well I have 836 post so where's the door to the lounge!!!?????


You've been there just didn't read the sign on the door. Hmmm maybe they had the keg stashed in the closet.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> I think they're getting ready to raise it again.......:laughing: Oh and you have to take a plumbing exam!!!...:blink:


And pass a course on accounting and business law.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Always worth it though. You'll love the wallpaper and of course the Ridgid calendars are extra good this year.:thumbup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

mpsllc said:


> Always worth it though. You'll love the wallpaper and of course the Ridgid calendars are extra good this year.:thumbup:


I realize that now!! Maybe I can learn more now hu??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

mpsllc said:


> Always worth it though. You'll love the wallpaper and of course the Ridgid calendars are extra good this year.:thumbup:


Does ridgid have a new calendar this year??? Wife hid me last calendar !!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Oh the In-Bred Lounge? :laughing:


No if it was we would let Yankees in!! Lol


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Maybe I should start a flat rate vs t&m thread to get my post count up :laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Does ridgid have a new calendar this year??? Wife hid me last calendar !!


You bet and as always satisfaction is guaranteed.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

mpsllc said:


> You bet and as always satisfaction is guaranteed.


Well il have to get one of those!!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No if it was we would let Yankees in!! Lol


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

You Texans have more Yankee in ya than ya think... :whistling2:

http://www.tshaonline.org/handbook/online/articles/fau12


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Thats Widdershins on the far right. :laughing:



Well, I was made an honorary Mississippian by one of the Politicos in Gulf Port a few years ago.:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> Just type "LOL" and "Me Too!" a couple of times in every active thread, make regular disparaging remarks about Home Depot and Lowes and you'll be there before Friday.


 You neglected to mention never missing an opportunity to call your Elders "Hacks".


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Redwood said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> You Texans have more Yankee in ya than ya think... :whistling2:
> 
> http://www.tshaonline.org/handbook/online/articles/fau12


Your rite. My dad was born in jersey and grew up in Philly !! Then stationed at dyess afb and that's how a came about!! So I truly have Yankee blood in me !!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> You neglected to mention never missing an opportunity to call your Elders "Hacks".



Yes, that too.:laughing:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Alright y'all can tell the doorman to let me in now :whistling2:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

tungsten plumb said:


> Alright y'all can tell the doorman to let me in now :whistling2:


Dranks are on me!

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Dranks are on me!
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


No seriously I don't see how to enter :laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

tungsten plumb said:


> No seriously I don't see how to enter :laughing:


It is under plumbing community. on the I phone app anyway.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> It is under plumbing community. on the I phone app anyway.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Awww man they must've changed the damn post count again


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I was doing the free pour - too busy for pole dancing. But, I know who was pole dancing. :yes:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Blahhh I can't find it :furious:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Log out and try logging back in. Your post count may register then.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm in :thumbup:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

tungsten plumb said:


> I'm in :thumbup:


Congrats, just in time for drinks

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh gosh. What's it like in there?


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

highpoint said:


> Oh gosh. What's it like in there?


Its like adult Disneyland for plumbers:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Jello shots anyone? :thumbup:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Isn't it Tunsgtens turn to buy, well once the free pour is done. :laughing:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

So what is the official post count for entry and why does it keep changing!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

deerslayer said:


> So what is the official post count for entry and why does it keep changing!


 
750 , to weed out the weak


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> So what is the official post count for entry and why does it keep changing!


They keep raising it because you keep getting closer to the magic number to let you in

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> They keep raising it because you keep getting closer to the magic number to let you in
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop


LOL they could make it 250 with no off topic and alot of us would never make it!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Maybe anyone with more than 10 posts in a political thread get's banned from the Biz Bar. :whistling2:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Maybe anyone with more than 10 posts in a political thread get's banned from the Biz Bar. :whistling2:


UH OH I will never get in!:no:


----------



## pumpco (May 28, 2012)

Hello, I have browsed most of your posts. This post is probably where I got the most useful information for my research. Thanks for posting, maybe we can see more on this. Are you aware of any other websites on this subject... Regards..


----------



## pumpco (May 28, 2012)

Realy this is assum, you provide us usefull info,
You explained the topic very well. The contents have provided meaningful information thanks for sharing info.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

pumpco said:


> Hello, I have browsed most of your posts. This post is probably where I got the most useful information for my research. Thanks for posting, maybe we can see more on this. Are you aware of any other websites on this subject... Regards..


 Troll!


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

pumpco said:


> Realy this is assum, you provide us usefull info,
> You explained the topic very well. The contents have provided meaningful information thanks for sharing info.


Thank u com again


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

pumpco said:


> Hello, I have browsed most of your posts. This post is probably where I got the most useful information for my research. Thanks for posting, maybe we can see more on this. Are you aware of any other websites on this subject... Regards..


??????????

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

pumpco said:


> This is indeed a great post, I would surely love to know more about it. I will look forward to see more:thumbup:


OS he was very interested in the ? you posted so you must tell him more:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

pumpco said:


> This is indeed a great post, I would surely love to know more about it. I will look forward to see more:thumbup:


Give my regards to New Delhi. Your outta here.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

This is my 366th, and I've been here little over a year, whoopty-doo


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

pumpco said:


> Hello, I have browsed most of your posts. This post is probably where I got the most useful information for my research. Thanks for posting, maybe we can see more on this. Are you aware of any other websites on this subject... Regards..


Maybe he was builing a deck? Glad this smarta$$ got derailed.

Don't you find it amazing, all the info you guys talk about, & 1 post is just for fun or curiosity, & some moron comes in, who has never read any of the other threads, much less those big words up in the corner, that say,Plumbing professionals only!, & then wants to bash you. They have no clue, let alone a plumbers license. Get sick of these idiots, that think all the discussion has to be 100% informative for them. The posts thing is a topic, just for reg members, and any newbee moron should get that. The public just never ceases to amaze me. And he's critisizing some of the most informative guys on here........... Ok , rant off.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I should be able to get in n about 5 years... I can't wait. :thumbup:


----------



## Everflow (Feb 1, 2010)

I joined here to talk plumbing with other plumbers, that is one of the last things that happens here.

Unofficial rules for the lounge

1-Troll the broads and look for some smart a$$ thing to say, and do it a lot to get post count up.

2-Think your super plumber and try to convince every one on here you are.

That's about the only 2 ways your going to make it to the lounge, but be careful they keep rising up the post count to keep just the "IN" guys in there and no one else.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Everflow said:


> I joined here to talk plumbing with other plumbers, that is one of the last things that happens here.
> 
> Unofficial rules for the lounge
> 
> ...



Troll me....dare ya.:whistling2:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Everflow said:


> I joined here to talk plumbing with other plumbers, that is one of the last things that happens here.
> 
> Unofficial rules for the lounge
> 
> ...


What exactly is the post count for the mythical sub forum? Are we sure it exists? Is it similar to loch ness and big foot?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Everflow said:


> I joined here to talk plumbing with other plumbers, that is one of the last things that happens here.
> 
> Unofficial rules for the lounge
> 
> ...


 
:laughing: now that is funny....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> What exactly is the post count for the mythical sub forum? Are we sure it exists? Is it similar to loch ness and big foot?


You have to maintain a post count that is at least 10% of that of the great Redwood... :laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Maybe anyone with more than 10 posts in a political thread get's banned from the Biz Bar. :whistling2:



Or have the political post count as negative posts. 

I should be about 0


----------

